# Does anyone have experience with Carpathian Sheepdogs?



## JerimiahJ (Sep 24, 2013)

Hello,

I've been considering LGD breeds and the Carpathian SD caught my eye...

Any insight/opinion/experiences would be helpful and greatly appreciated.

Thanks!


----------



## Trainwrek (Aug 23, 2014)

Dont know too much about them but they look awesome.


----------



## JerimiahJ (Sep 24, 2013)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WtNp6kXyi9c[/ame]


----------

